# New Colombian Tegu Video



## RehabRalphy (Mar 18, 2009)

First attempt using this new software lol

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSD42WGqQ2E" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSD42WGqQ2E</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 18, 2009)

like the video :-D


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 18, 2009)

That sucker sure is vicious. How'd you manage to get him off your finger?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice! He seems pretty chilled. Hope he stays that way for you.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG he is SO SO SO cute!!!! 

He seems pretty laid back!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 19, 2009)

He is laid back, even in the cage.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 19, 2009)

Calmest columbian ive ever seen, try to keep him that way


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 20, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I had quite the scare yesterday. I was feeding this tegu outside the enclosure and all of a sudden, one of my cats jumps up and grabs the tegu and runs off. I'm chasing the cat around the house with my tegu in its mouth!! I was extremely mad when the cat finally dropped the tegu and the tegu had little holes in his stomach, back, and tail. You could tell he was in pain. I cleaned him off with some antibacterial med's, got him so Baytril, and put a topical cream on the wounds. Today, hes just fine even though he has a million scabs on him. Hes alert, and hungry. He still even eats for me. What a champ. Thats what I'll name him, Champ.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 23, 2009)

That's terrible!!! How is Champ doing now? Just be careful that he doesn't get an internal infection.


----------

